# Bacon Cheese Burger Fattie



## 25mike87 (Nov 25, 2012)

Pretty basic but tasted great. Hamburger meat with some pan fried bacon and cheese rolled up inside with a bacon weave to hold it all together and then sprinkled with Weber's gourmet burger rub.













DSCN1598.JPG



__ 25mike87
__ Nov 25, 2012


















DSCN1603.JPG



__ 25mike87
__ Nov 25, 2012


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 25, 2012)

looks good !!!


----------



## dward51 (Nov 25, 2012)

Basic?  I think not.....  Looks like a masterpiece to me


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 26, 2012)

dward51 said:


> Basic? I think not..... Looks like a masterpiece to me


X2


----------



## driedstick (Nov 26, 2012)

That looks great. good job.


----------

